# ما هي شريعة المسيحية؟



## باحث في الاديان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
موجود في رسالة بولس الي رومية الاصحاح3 العدد28:
[Q-BIBLE]*إِذاً نَحْسِبُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِالإِيمَانِ بِدُونِ أَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ.*[/Q-BIBLE]
فانا اعلم ان الناموس او قوانين العهد القديم لا يُعمل بها الان 
و ايضا ما معني كلام بولس؟
هل ان الناموس لا يُعمل به الان 
و ان كان لا يُعمل به الان فما هي الشريعة المسيحية من العقد القديم و الجديد
ام الجديد فقط مع علمي ان العهد القديم احكامه اكثر بكثير(ان كانت خاطئة فصححوا لي)
و شكرا​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*أخي العزيز عليك أن تعرف معنى كلمة "التبرير". نحن كبشر أمام الله الذي هو الخير والصلاح المطلق نُعتبر خطأة مهما فعلنا وحاولنا التقرّب منه، فأفعالنا ليست هي التي تُبررنا أمام الله، لأنه لو أراد أن يبررنا حسب أعمالنا لما خلص أحد منا لكثرة خطايا وشرّنا، لذلك الله بفائق رحمته ومحبته أعطانا نعمة وبركة التبرير عن طريق الإيمان بيسوع المسيح.

هذا لا ينفي بالضرورة ان الأعمال لازمة وواجبة ولا غنى عنها حتى يكون الإيمان حقيقيا، لكنها ليست ما يمنحنا التبرير.*


----------



## MAJI (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الناموس بموسى اعطي ,اما النعمة والحق فبالمسيح صارا
العهد الجديد (بعد مجئ السيد المسيح) هو عهد النعمة الالهية
بهذه النعمة تحررنا من عبودية حرفية الشريعة 
(( ان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون  احرارا)
جعلت الشريعة لخدمة الانسان وليس الانسان لخدمة الشريعة 
الشريعة تخلف عبيدا لكن النعمة تخلف اسيادا
لاقرب لك الموضوع اقول لك
ان الذي يحصل على اعلى الشهادات العلمية  لايتوجب الرجوع الى مرحلة الدراسة الابتدائية , لكنه لاينفي دورها ويلغيها
وشريعة المسيحية هي 
المحبة
شكرا للسؤال
الرب معك


----------



## باحث في الاديان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

يعني مثلا المعاملات و الامور الخاصة بالزواج و الطلاق و كل شيء هل يعتمد علي العهدين ام الجديد فقط؟


----------



## fouad78 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

أولاً الناموس: هناك أشكال مختلفة للناموس وما تحدث عنه بولس الرسول في هذه الآية يتحدث عن الذين يتمسكون بشكل العبادة دون روح.

مثل المسلم الذي يصلي صلواته الخمسة ويصوم رمضان ...إلخ هذه أعمال ناموس لدى المسلم وهناك أيضاً أعمال ناموس لدى اليهود.
قد أوضح بولس أن أعمال الناموس هذه لن تبرر الإنسان بل الإيمان الفعلي بالقلب هو الذي يبرر الإنسان.

ثانياً الشريعة: السيد المسيح لم يضع شرائع بل المحبة والقداسة أساس لكل فكر مسيحي.

أما عن الطلاق فالسيد المسيح الذي جاء ليكمل الناموس قد ارتقى بالعلاقة الزوجة إلى اتحاد الجسدين ليكونا جسداً واحداً بعلاقة مقدسة.

وقد قال السيد المسيح أن الطلاق سمح به موسى لقساوة قلب اليهود
أما مع الولادة بالمسيح فلا مجال لقساوة القلب.

والمسيح لم يضع شرائع أو نواميس ولكنه ارتقى بها إلى أكمل صورها من الطهر والقداسة.


----------



## DAWOODx (8 سبتمبر 2011)

18 لانه ان كانت الوراثة من الناموس فلم تكن ايضا من موعد و لكن الله وهبها لابراهيم بموعد* 19 فلماذا الناموس قد زيد بسبب التعديات الى ان ياتي النسل الذي قد وعد له مرتبا بملائكة في يد وسيط* 20 و اما الوسيط فلا يكون لواحد و لكن الله واحد* 21 فهل الناموس ضد مواعيد الله حاشا لانه لو اعطي ناموس قادر ان يحيي لكان بالحقيقة البر بالناموس* 22 لكن الكتاب اغلق على الكل تحت الخطية ليعطي الموعد من ايمان يسوع المسيح للذين يؤمنون* 23 و لكن قبلما جاء الايمان كنا محروسين تحت الناموس مغلقا علينا الى الايمان العتيد ان يعلن* 2*4 اذا قد كان الناموس مؤدبنا الى المسيح لكي نتبرر بالايمان** 25 و لكن بعدما جاء الايمان لسنا بعد تحت مؤدب* 26 لانكم جميعا ابناء الله بالايمان بالمسيح يسوع* 27 لان كلكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح قد لبستم المسيح* 28 ليس يهودي و لا يوناني ليس عبد و لا حر ليس ذكر و انثى لانكم جميعا واحد في المسيح يسوع


----------



## باحث في الاديان (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اسف علي التاخير في الرد شكرا لكم


----------



## سارا بشير متي (10 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز 
عندما تريد ان تفهم ايات الكتاب المقدس عليك قراءة الاصحاح باكمله لكي تفهم  ماهو المقصود منه .... ان الرسول بولس في هذا الاصحاح يوكد على الايمان بالسيد المسيح له المجد لكون ان اهل رومية لم يكونوا من اليهود اي لم يكن لديهم الناموس المعطى لليهود قبل مجي السيد المسيح لذا كتب لهم ان بالناموس لايتبرر الانسان بل بقبوله بالسيد المسيح وايمانه به مخلص له حيث ان السيد المسيح قد قال ( ان من امن واعتمد فقد خلص ومن لم يومن يدن) وان السيد المسيح جاء ليكمل الناموس فيرجى قراءة انجيل متى الاصحاح الخامس والسادس لمعرفة ذلك


----------



## Twin (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*أضافة فقط للأية .... كي لا تفهم خطأ *
*فالرسول هنا لا يؤكد علي أن الإيمان فقط هو الذي يبرر دون الأعمال*
*لأن وببساطة الأعمال ثمر الإيمان ..... لأنه لا يكون هناك إيمان بدون أعمال -ثمار- *
*لأنه بأعمالي تري إيماني .... وبإيماني أبرر أعمالي .... وهذا يكمل ذاك*​


----------

